# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Wursterzeugung DACH und Thailand >  Räuchern - Rehsalami

## Enrico

Nun gehen wir mal wieder ein Schritt weiter. Hatten seit Tagen auf dem Feld gegenüber des Gartens ein lahmendes Reh, scheinbar mal vom Auto angefahren worden, denn das Rudel geht oft unten an die Strasse. Zusammen mit dem zuständigen Revierförster, haben wir es heute Morgen erlöst. Nun habe ich zwei Keulen und ein großes Stück Rücken liegen. Werd ich morgen dann weiter zerlegen und bis dahin nach Rezepten suchen, was übrig bleibt kommt in den Tiefkühler   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

_Tipp von einem Fleischer:_

Will man den typischen Wildgeschmack beibehalten, sollte man keine Gewürze verwenden. 
Beim Reh kann man aber gerne Wildgewürze (Lorbeer, Wacholder, Pfeffer) nehmen...... nur halt nix übertreiben.

Salz-Tipp:
1/3 Pökelsalz, 2/3 Kochsalz, eine handvoll brauner Zucker. Den Schinken dann gut einreiben und 1 Woche bei 10-12°C an der Luft ziehen lassen. 
Dann nochmal kräftg einreiben und nach einer Woche nochmal, falls das Stück etwas größer ist. 
Dann ein paar Tage durchbrennen lassen und anschließend gut wässern (6-12 Stunden, je nach Größe und Pökeldauer). 
Vor dem Räuchern dann noch ein oder ein paar Tage trocknen lassen.

Der so fabrizierte Wildschweinschinken (von 'nem Bekannten) ist recht gut geworden.

----------


## Enrico

Hm, müsste ja auch mit Reh gehen. Werds mal testen  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Jetzt les' ich erst > Rehsalami < willste machen!


Da haette ich ein rezept aus dem net...auch von nem metzker (eig. vom lehrherrn seinem opa!)

1Kg Hirsch oder Reh
1/2kg mageres Schweinfleisch
800gr Rückenspeck ohne Schwarte
80gr Pökelsalz
8Tl gemahlener weißer Pfeffer
2Tl Muskat
1Tl fein zerstoßene Wacholderbeeren
4 zerdrückte Knoblauchzehen
2cl Cognac
Fleisch und Speck in kleine Stücke schneiden 2 cm Kantenlänge und im Gefrierschrank leicht anfrieren. 
Das Wildfleisch durch 3mm Scheibe,Schweinefleisch durch 8mm Scheibe und den Speck durch10 mm Scheibe drehen
Gewürze und Salz zugeben und gut vermengen.
In Dünndärme füllen und gewünschte Länge abbinden.
Nach 2-3 tagen Trockenzeit die Wurst 5-6 Tage Kalträuchern

Jetzt passt's wieder   ::  

Bitte frag mich nicht, ob ich's schon probiert habe. 
Solch' rezepte funzen bei den thailaendischen temperaturen [kaltraeuchern] 100 pro nicht !

TW

----------


## Enrico

Genauso hab ich es auch gefunden und schon ausgedruckt. Testen wir mal.

Nein, in Thailand wird das nix. Kalträuchern kannste nur bis max. 25°C

 ::

----------


## Enrico

So, Rehsalami wurde auf Eis gelegt. Es mangelte an scharfen Messern (und ich hab schon sehr scharfe). Nun ist aus der Keule eine Art Rehkeulenkrustenbraten geworden. Und ich muss zugeben: es war die bessere Entscheidung  ::

----------

